# Cajon Fire



## GG-1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aloha

Anyone know if the UP tracks near Victorville are affected by the Cajon Fire I-15 was mostly shut down from about 1:00pm. The news said it was taking 12 hours between LA and Vegas. I am curios if we still had the Desert Wind if it would be affected? Or would it be an alternative to go between the cities?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 2, 2011)

The Desert Wind went on the UP tracks up Cajon Pass. So does the SWC every day!




They separated routes east of Barstow near Daggett. (Now that I think of it, those are BNSF rails - with the UP having trackage rights. The actual UP rails are the former SP route to Summit, which has not has passenger service since the 1960's or prior.)

I don't know where the fire is, but the BNSF rails are near I-15 in places.

EDIT: I didn't read the subtitle before. I-15 and the rails are separated by miles around Victorville.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Sep 2, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> 
> Anyone know if the UP tracks near Victorville are affected by the Cajon Fire I-15 was mostly shut down from about 1:00pm. The news said it was taking 12 hours between LA and Vegas. I am curios if we still had the Desert Wind if it would be affected? Or would it be an alternative to go between the cities?


Neither the Desert Wind nor the Southwest Chief did/do run on UP tracks through LA. They both took BNSF tracks up Cajon and didn't diverge from each other until Daggett (just east of Barstow). I do not believe that the Chief is being affected by the fire, because although late, the current status of #4 puts it in between Riverside and San Bernardino and still plugging away. Hope this answered your questions.


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 3, 2011)

johnny.menhennet said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Aloha
> ...


Aloha

Basically was hoping the road closure might stir some into restarting the Desert Wind as an alternative. It is _Ridicules that aproximatley230_ miles takes 12 hours with the blockage of 1 road.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 3, 2011)

I was watching the "Hill Fire" on several local TV stations while I-15 was closed in both directions, and in several shots could see freight trains still moving near the north end of the pass. I think the SWCs will be fine:

From San Bernardino, CA (SNB) 8:44 pm Departed: 45 minutes late.

To Victorville, CA (VRV) (9:53 pm) Fri Sep 2, 2011_(estimated)_ Estimated Arrival Time: 43 minutes late.

On TV I watched a converted DC-10 do a drop on the fire, and the L.A. Times website has this cool shot of the plane: DC-10 Tanker

Current report has the fire at 1,100 acres, but being contained and at least "laying down" for the night.


----------



## Lazy Z (Sep 3, 2011)

Had "considered" a family weekend in Vegas--so grateful we didn't go!



GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> 
> Anyone know if the UP tracks near Victorville are affected by the Cajon Fire I-15 was mostly shut down from about 1:00pm. The news said it was taking 12 hours between LA and Vegas. I am curios if we still had the Desert Wind if it would be affected? Or would it be an alternative to go between the cities?


----------



## George Harris (Sep 3, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> The actual UP rails are the former SP route to Summit, which has not has passenger service since the 1960's or prior.)


If this is the line I think it is, it is the Southern Pacific's Palmdale Cutoff, which was built in the 1960's. Somebody correct me if I have the date wrong.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 3, 2011)

George Harris said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The actual UP rails are the former SP route to Summit, which has not has passenger service since the 1960's or prior.)
> ...


Quite right, just thought I'd post some history on the cutoff and Cajon Pass...

The First Excursion over the Palmdale Cutoff 10/23/83

"In the mid 1950's SP discussed with Santa Fe building a line from Palmdale to Summit with them operating over the Santa Fe rails to Summit. If this agreement would have taken place, the Santa Fe would also be able to operate over this new track cutting the distance off of their northern California run. When no agreement could be reached, the SP gave up on that idea instead building a line from Palmdale to Colton of 78 miles at a cost of $22 million. The ruling grade would be 2.2 percent and maximum curvature would be six degrees. Construction started on April 5th, 1966 with the final spike being driven on June, 29th, 1967. There are seven sidings on the line from east to west they are: Slover, Dike, Canyon, Hiland, Phelan, Wash and Palmdale # 2. The line was built with no signaling and operated by train orders."

EDIT: The cutoff is no longer dark territory, but I don't know the dispatching method.

Cajon Pass Group - History of Cajon Pass

The Cajon Pass Group website is a valuable resource for anybody looking to railfan the main (BNSF) line over the pass. It's not so good for the Palmdale Cutoff [EDIT: Including most of the portion over Cajon Pass], so when trying to scope out that route to railfan the PRS Tehachapi excursion this spring we had to resort to maps, memory, and muddling around on unmarked dirt roads that sometimes led nowhere.






1983 PRS Palmdale Cutoff excursion train at Mojave. Photo by Chris Guenzler.
​


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 7, 2011)

WhoozOn1st said:


> (rail)roads (and trips) that sometimes led nowhere.


That's the trip I dream about!


----------

